# New Access Point on the Eagle River



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow this is so cool thank you! I always thought a ramp would be nice there. Thanks for posting I happen to be going by there today in our IKs.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, Toby, that's awesome! You guys are rocking it opening up all kinds of access to the rivers around the county!

Great work!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Perfect, Thanks again 

Now we need to clean up the Avon (Bob Bridge) ramp and access drive !! that thing sucks. Used to be so good when it was over by the Westin.

You guys have accomplished a ton in the past few years. Easily the best Open Space coordination/execution in the last 3 years in the state. (also shout out to all the new bike trails in Avon and Eagle)


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the kind words! Just curious, are you aware that Eagle County Open Space coordinated and was the primary funder of the West Avon Preserve? This is the 478 acre property north of Avon between Wildridge and Singletree.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Eagle County Open Space and to you Toby for all your efforts in providing more river recreation ops. Well Done!


----------

